# Honda-tech owners cutting springs



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

http://www.honda-tech.com/zeropost?cmd=reply&id=6623597 

This is funny. I like their way of thinking.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Good job on that reply link.


----------

